
Zuckerberg won’t give a straight answer on data downloads - mlb_hn
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/11/zuckerberg-wont-give-a-straight-answer-on-data-downloads/
======
mlb_hn
Has anyone been able to figure out where the ad interests from web traffic
are?

------
microwavecamera
That headline is 3 words too long.

